# Tracker Grizzly 1648 & trolling motor shaft length



## Zrider1967 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am looking at buying a 1648 jon, most likely a Tracker Grizzly (tiller). Since I don't have the boat yet, I don't know the distance from the top of the bow to the waterline, so I cannot calculate what shaft length I need for the trolling motor. I'll be getting a Minn Kota Edge 55, which only comes in 45" or 52" shaft length. The 52" is only $15 more than the 45". I'm assuming the motor can be adjusted up or down in the mount as needed? If so, is there any reason not to get the 52", in case I ever upgrade to a bigger boat?

As far as the boat itself, I'd be interested in opinions on the Tracker Grizzly. I had an early 90's Bass Tracker, which was pretty much a POS. I've heard that Tracker boats are now better. Plus, there doesn't seem to be much that can go wrong with an all welded jon boat. I'm drawn to the Grizzly because it has a decent size deck up front (for a jon boat), and already has a flat floor, bow trolling motor mount, and 2 pedestal seat bases built in. But I am open to other suggestions.

Finally, are Tracker trailers any good? The one for the Grizzly 1648 is $1195. It's hard to compare to other manufacturers because nobody lists their prices. Are there better options than the Tracker?


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a tracker grizzly 1860. I have the 55' shaft on a hand control. Head is just below my waist and the prop is about 12" under water. I'm 5'9". Hope this helps.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jul 9, 2014)

i have a 1648 weldbilt. 55# 55 in shaft. i dont like the longer shaft. takes up too much room stowed. look at the other trackers and measure their tm shaft. if it is a foot control u really dont need the longer shaft. iam considering a foot control when this one goes out


----------

